
Every Permission 0000 to 0777 - gilad
https://packetfactory.wordpress.com/2012/03/02/every-permission-0000-to-0777/
======
fnord77
much easier to remember the letter form for most things.

chmod a+x

chmod o-rw

~~~
wahern
Don't forget about "=" and ",". 0644 would be u=rw,go=r.

Also worth pointing out that this syntax isn't an extension; it's defined by
POSIX and widely supported.[1] People like to add a positional syntax as
described in the article (e.g. "rw-r--r--") to their ad hoc utilities, but
it's not nearly as powerful.

[1]
[https://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/9699919799/utilities/c...](https://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/9699919799/utilities/chmod.html#tag_20_17_13)

